# Which Puppy Would You Choose?



## rachels.haven (Feb 3, 2022)

So we have two Pyr-Anatolian crosses and it's time for me to choose. They are about 4 months old, probably going on 80lbs, very shy and unsocialized to adult people. They are okay around my kids. If my husband comes out they hide in their pen. They to watch and try to be as close as possible to the goats, but I haven't trusted them with them yet. One puppy is more people (me) oriented, submissive, more derpy and puppy like and immature. Think giant wiggle butt. My female is semi-okay with him. Lately when there's a problem between him and his brother he will stop, look at me, and bark as if demanding I fix it. The other is more calm and dominant. He watches and makes choices and is very smart. He stands his ground. He tries to rule the other dogs around him. He watches the goats and understands them. He is also respectful but doesn't want or need you. My gut says he'd be the better livestock guardian even under trying conditions. My female does not like him and there will be an adjustment period and possible fighting until they get their pecking order set up after he is let out with her if I picked him. Our current LGD pyr female wants to mainly just stay with the goats and guard the barn. She is 4, large and in charge, but not overly pushy. She LOVES people and is just as happy hanging out with her herd as she is going for a ride to the dog park with her children if not more (but you'd BETTER not be an animal in her pasture that doesn't belong). Our property is 4ish acres of pasture with about one or two front acres (need the check, don't remember). I really need to separate the two brothers and get them out and socialized to more than just us and I feel like it would be better if we only had one.  It would be easier to make progress without the The brothers are also starting to squabble in their beside the goats training pen so moving one on is probably for the best. Which one would you choose for us and our female if you were in our situation? 
There is quite a demand for LGD's in our area and I don't think the unchosen puppy will be difficult to place.


----------



## Finnie (Feb 3, 2022)

The more dominant one sounds like it has the makings for a better LGD, but my first thought is, keep the one Bailey gets along with. I have a feeling that with the more dominant brother out of the way, maybe the remaining one will flourish under Bailey’s influence.

However, I’m just an armchair observer. I don’t have any experience with LGDs, and I think @Ridgetop will have a more expert opinion to give you.


----------



## Alaskan (Feb 3, 2022)

Finnie said:


> The more dominant one sounds like it has the makings for a better LGD, but my first thought is, keep the one Bailey gets along with. I have a feeling that with the more dominant brother out of the way, maybe the remaining one will flourish under Bailey’s influence.
> 
> However, I’m just an armchair observer. I don’t have any experience with LGDs, and I think @Ridgetop will have a more expert opinion to give you.


Pretty much x2.

Dog harmony is pretty vital. 

I really prefer a dog that looks to me for guidance...  usually way easier to deal with.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 3, 2022)

I would choose the more dominant puppy, until you got to the part where Bailey doesn’t like him. 

Before making a choice, separate the pups and put one at a time next to Bailey. Put a leash on him and walk with Bailey. It’s her decision too. Which one will be the best partner for her?


----------



## rachels.haven (Feb 3, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Which one will be the best partner for her?


Probably the one she can stand, lol.


----------



## TheCluckyClucker (Feb 4, 2022)

I would choose the submissive one.


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 5, 2022)

I think I would also choose the one that Bailey gets along with.  Then they can learn to work as a team.  If there are 2 dominant ones, then they would have to be in separate fields where they are boss of their field.  Since she was there first, it is partly up to her because she is the one who will be the dominant one.  And rightly so.  Plus, the quieter one will come into his own when he is not trying to constantly compete with the more aggressive brother.


----------



## CassyKay (Feb 9, 2022)

Our experience has been that having one dog of each temperament (submissive vs dominant) works best because they will balance each other out and give each other more confidence. 

The more dominant, bold one will probably be the most protective and a bigger barker, while a more submissive one will probably be more lax and quiet about their job but will follow the lead of the dominant one. Working together gives both of them confidence, so that even our quiet laid-back girl is expressing her guarding genes well by learning from her sister. 

We expect the submissive one to mature faster and be good with the babies, while the other probably won't calm down for an extra 6-12 months and may not be good with the babies until after a few lambing seasons and lots of training. 
So if you can pick one to compliment your female's temperament so that they balance each other out, you should get the best results as far as herd protection.


----------

